# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Angazhimi yne ne komunitet

## bora2

A mendoni se vendi jone ka qytetar pasiv apo aktive?
 :perqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Komuniteti LGBT (Lidhja,Gra-Burra Trima) duket pak si shume depresiv,nuk kam mo ate aktivitetin sentimental aktiv.

Mbase jane veshjet e ngushta,steçet a mbathjet e ngjitura mbas trupit,por nuk kan ate pasion qe kerkon revolucioni.

----------

